

Please stop using Excel-like formats to exchange data - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2012/12/pleases-stop-using-excel-like-formats-to-exchange-data/

======
fluxon
Please stop with arbitrary recentism, and stop campaigning against commonly-
used data formats. Instead, use better tools which trivially
read/write/convert whatever-to-whatever. Be a tool user. Make the data into
whatever shape you want, and publish whatever you want.

I'm quite annoyed that Google Docs was announced to stop exporting to
frequently used formats. I've said it before
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4577966> _"Recentism trashes
bidirectional accessibility. Stable standards are not de facto useless."_
"Stop with the petulant feature gutting. Who are you trying to impress?"

~~~
jmount
Some formats are just bad and don't have enough tools, despite their historic
popularity. Excel export is one of them- there are not a lot of libraries that
reliably read it in all cases, and it isn't even exported properly in many
cases (so good luck fixing that). Also changing formats like Apache Hadoop did
allows things like sub-linear time (on the master node) file splitting- which
is not possible if you are hunting arbitrarily far for matching quotes. So
superficially it may look like the opposite of opposing broken formats is
"recentism", but there are often good reasons to start over with better trade-
offs and better implementations.

------
jmount
Pleases -> Please (sorry about that)

